# comparison between Qatar, Dubai and Abu Dhabi



## angiechia

Hello

My husband is now working in Qatar. We are thinking of moving over either to Dubai or Abu Dhabi. How does the 3 cities compare, in terms of 
*children education and activities
*traffic conditions
*cost of living

In Qatar, schooling is a nightmare. We cannot get anywhere without getting into a traffic jam, unless we make a big detour. Grocery, eating out etc there are also on the high side. Wonder if anyone have been to all 3, and can help me on this?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba

Considering those specific issues there is not much between them. Probably more to do in Dubai than in Qatar, and Abu Dhabi will soon catch up.

Personally I don't think that eating out in Dubai or Abu Dhabi is expensive, but I compare to London prices. 

-


----------



## angiechia

well, let's say with young children, which will be a better place? Somewhere with good schools, other activities like dance and piano. More greeneries and outdoor activities like parks and playgrounds, beaches?

I forgot also to ask about income differences amongst the 3 places, given that accomodation, schooling and transport are bore by company.

Thanks!


----------

